# Fish Scale?



## JT12 (Jun 12, 2014)

Can anyone recommend a solid, durable, accurate fish scale which is worth it's money? Primary use will be for LMB. I have bought a couple, one digital, one not digital, and neither one was worth they money because neither lasted very long. Thanks!!


----------



## Jim (Jun 12, 2014)

I hear great things about this one. It will be the one I will purchase and send off for certification.

https://www.barcodegiant.com/salter-brecknell/part-816965000593.htm?aw&kpid=178092&adtype=pla&gclid=CM_xnabsw7wCFUcV7AodmzMAMg

https://www.brecknellscales.com/index.php?page=shop.product_details&flypage=shop.flypage&product_id=546&category_id=8&manufacturer_id=0&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=43&vmcchk=1&Itemid=43


----------



## jojo (Jun 12, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=355563#p355563 said:


> JT12 » Today, 09:01[/url]"]Can anyone recommend a solid, durable, accurate fish scale which is worth it's money? Primary use will be for LMB. I have bought a couple, one digital, one not digital, and neither one was worth they money because neither lasted very long. Thanks!!


Which ones have you tried?


----------



## ellijaydave (Jun 16, 2014)

I recommend a BOGA Grip https://www.boga-grip.com


----------



## jethro (Jun 17, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=356023#p356023 said:


> ellijaydave » 16 Jun 2014, 19:37[/url]"]I recommend a BOGA Grip https://www.boga-grip.com



Beat me to it. Absolutely the way to go, you will own it for the rest of your life.


----------



## JT12 (Jun 17, 2014)

I tried the Rapala Sportsmen's 50lb. digital scale. Well, at least that's the closest thing I could find to what I had. Then just a cheap Wal-Mart version of a needle scale. 

Wow! The boga-grips are expensive - start at $125. No doubt it's a life long buy. 

I was looking for something more reasonably priced. More like the $40-$50 range.


----------



## BrazosDon (Jun 17, 2014)

I know you will pay for it eventfully but put it on a wish list for birthdays, valentines day, Father's day, July 4th, anniversary, Christmas, or any other special day that is close to the time you plan on going fishing. END OF DEAL! Just trying to help. Works for me!


----------



## Jim (Jun 17, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=356023#p356023 said:


> ellijaydave » 16 Jun 2014 07:37 pm[/url]"]I recommend a BOGA Grip https://www.boga-grip.com



Boga Grips are awesome!


----------



## jojo (Jun 17, 2014)

I would love a Boga, but theres no way im spending that much money.


----------



## New River Rat (Jun 18, 2014)

I had to have something to lip muskies when fishing from my 'cats. Rapala made this, not sure if they still do. Aggressive jaws for holding tight, quality made, weighs accurate to a point. And yes, that's a toilet ball float thingy, with an eye bolt, carbiner and lanyard. A.K.A "insurance".


----------



## jerseyjimk (Jul 4, 2014)

What a great Idea,now thats some redneck engineering


----------



## jethro (Jul 7, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=356174#p356174 said:


> jojo » 17 Jun 2014, 22:07[/url]"]I would love a Boga, but theres no way im spending that much money.



I've probably bought 3-4 Rapala digital scales in my life- although I have been fishing a long time- before finally realizing the reverse economics of them. I finally bought a Boga and will never need to buy another again in my life. Almost more important? Never pulling the scale out of my tackle bag and having the BATTERIES DEAD!! #-o :evil: Not much worse when you have a pig of a fish in your hand and no scale to weigh it.


----------



## Jim (Jul 9, 2014)

Buy once Cry once! :LOL2:


----------



## rscottp (Jul 12, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=358960#p358960 said:


> Jim » 09 Jul 2014, 14:58[/url]"]Buy once Cry once! :LOL2:


Boga's are great and are bulletproof. I am glad I bought it every time I use it. I have long ago forgotten what I paid for it.


----------



## clinchmtnboy (Jul 13, 2014)

For just a scale I have this for last ten years. https://www.cabelas.com/product/Cab...=0&Ntt=scale&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products


----------



## Timtactical (Aug 6, 2014)

https://www.basspro.com/EconoScale-...15_11128_5282c137e4b006f67e95eaba_48259808671

I use one of these, works ok if you keep it oiled up. Same idea, a lot less money.


----------



## Dark3 (Aug 6, 2014)

Accu-cull has proven to make a durable scale for pretty cheap. Also really good on batteries. I think they sell them at TW.


----------



## New River Rat (Aug 7, 2014)

Why is this thread under "Fishing Reports"?!?


----------

